# Purple Wreck and Querkle



## Relentless999 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just germinated some querkle and some purple wreck..

I would REALLY REALLY appreciate any advice, pics, info, or anything about these strains!!!

Im really wanting to find a good purple pheno!!!!


----------



## greenfriend (Sep 13, 2009)

i know nothing of the purple wreck, but the "desired" pheno of querkle that is sold as a clone only in Bay Area dispensaries does not turn purple at all


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 14, 2009)

Niether Querkle or purple wreck turn real purple other than leaf, however, you stand a better chance of finding a purple pheno w/ seeds so IMO your on the right track. I have seen seriously purple hues in the purple wreck however never an all purple bud other than photos. It produces fast, dence nuggets and the pheno I had was fairly heavy at harvest. Cool temps later in flowering will help color. Also, I've noticed purple strains need to be grown 100% organically to properly transend the flavor. Often smell and looks are where they need to be but the taste seems to be seriously effected by chem or even chem blend nute programs. I also believe soil over hydro tends to produce tastier herb when it comes to purple strains - I'm sure many will disagree on this aspect however. If you don't find the pheno your looking for look to Sandstorm (Purple Packastani Citral) or OG Raskal's Purple Erkle strain. He sells seed crosses on THCFarmer on they're seed auctions and his line is phenominal - well worth the money. Best of luck.....


----------

